
Google Launches One Pass: Micropayment system for publishers - pclark
http://thenextweb.com/google/2011/02/16/google-launches-one-pass-micropayment-system-for-publishers/?awesm=tnw.to_17SkS&utm_content=twitter-publisher-main&utm_medium=tnw.to-twitter&utm_source=twitter.com
======
markszcz
"grant access to existing subscribers through a coupon-based system"

Doing some searching I also found another article stating "And One Pass offers
payments in mobile apps (i.e. in Android apps), in instances where the mobile
OS terms permit transactions to take place outside of the app market "
(<http://tcrn.ch/ejyk9Y>)

If your creating an application on Android and you are going to be charging
for it, I think this would allow you to reward your early adopters by giving
out coupons and allow them to get the app for free/discount.

------
sjs382
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2226620>

------
btipling
Notice again there's no screenshot, no actual working demonstration or
anything else than a blog post and a product page for which the sign up button
links to a help page.

------
zoomzoom
Seems sparse compared to readability's recent efforts at micropayments for
content. I wonder how they will develop this.

------
trungonnews
is this the rebranded SocialGold?

